# Information needed - Eterna - Matic



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

One of my customers gave me the watch below yesterday saying it didn't run, I have given it a shake this morning and it ticks away, not sure if it's keeping time yet though. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about these watches, on the dial just under the 12 o'clock position it has the word Chronometer then a symbol below that which is a circle of dots and then under that the words Eterna-Matic. Under the 6 o'clock position it has the word Swiss, on the back is the number 4242088. I also have the original leaflet that came with the watch. My customer said it was her fathers but it seems rather small for a mans watch? Is it restorable do you think?









__
https://flic.kr/p/FHmysw


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Hospital call today (not for me, to see a client) so won't be able to see how this one develops until later. Started well though Graham - I hope it can be saved……..


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the five dots represent the five ball bearings that Eterna put on their automatic rotors

Once you have the back off this site should be able to help

http://eterna-fanatic.com/

But i would say it is a ladies watch


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Definitely worth saving , will have a nice quality movement inside ,looks a good quality stainless case on the outside, a new crystal some gentle cleaning of the dial and it will be lovely.

Gents watches from the 40s 50s were around 30- 32mm so it's very possibly a gents (i assume thats 2p and not 1p ? ) but probably more appealing to ladies today in an age where gents watches need to be the size of a side plate


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

andyclient said:


> (i assume thats 2p and not 1p ? )


 Nope that is a 1p! I think my customer must have got confused, I definitely couldn't wear it, far too small. I will try to get the back of tonight Scott and see what that tells me, thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

graham1981 said:


> Nope that is a 1p! I think my customer must have got confused, I definitely couldn't wear it, far too small. I will try to get the back of tonight Scott and see what that tells me, thanks for the link :thumbsup:


 Oh right , yes ladies then


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I believe Eterna were the third biggest producer of chronometer rated watches in the 1950s - behind Omega and Rolex. Their movements are extremely well made - I've had a couple of Kontiki 20 models and they were beauts


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Haven't had the back of yet, I'm a bit wary to as I don't have any tools and don't want to naff it up :swoon: Gave it a couple of shakes yesterday and today and it seems to be keeping time within a couple of minutes so that's a good thing. Now just have to decide whether I should get it restored, if I do I would probably give it to my mum, no good to me and I'm single so it would probably wing it's way to her.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

probably goes back to an ETA calibre


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have an Eternamatic 3000, It's a lovely watch but I find it very difficult to photograph :shothead:




























It has the trademark five dots on the crown too, The bottom bracelet endpiece needs tightening by the look of it!!

John :thumbsup:


----------

